# Software para celular samsung



## omarshiño (Abr 12, 2009)

hola todos a ver si me podrian ayudar si tiene el software para los celulares samsung ya que tewngo el clable de data para liberar pero me falta el software aqui les mando la foto del cable  les estarem uy agradecido


----------



## snowboard (Abr 12, 2009)

en google escribe samsung software y presiona el boton "voy a tener suerte"

saludos


----------



## omarshiño (Abr 12, 2009)

jaajajaja
 ta bueno eso me gusta tu sentifdo del humor jajajaj


----------



## LORDXENDOR (May 2, 2009)

para que mpdelo es ?es agere o sysol? o swift? sabes eso?


----------



## abelol (May 19, 2009)

Este libera como 300 modelos, yo probe algunos. Está cortado en 4 partes, los juntás con winrar.
Salu2


----------



## plba00 (Nov 3, 2009)

socio dime el modelo para poderte enviar el soft q corre por  caja serie, para q puedas leerle el codigo de networt 
saludos espero respuesta


----------



## chrisz (Abr 7, 2013)

tengo una pregunta tendras para ell samsung galaxy y pro (gt-b5510)


----------

